# Kyoga Flameback Tankmates?



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

I have a 40 Breeder 36L x 18W x 17H with 6 Kyoga Flamebacks. These are my first Vics.

I had some yellow labs I grew out in there with them that moved on to the big boy tank and now the Kyoga Flamebacks have gotten very skittish and are pretty much always silver. They are about 2-2.5in and I have had them since the summer. Females have held a couple of times but not to term.

What would be something good to add at add? Either another Vic group and/or a dither.

Some species I am thinking about:
Vics-
Astatotilapia aneocolor Lake Albert 'Yellow Belly'
Haplochromis sp. 'Ruby'
Paralabidochromis chromogynos Zue Island

Tangs -
Paracyprichromis nigripinnis
Altolamprologus calvus 'Yellow' (I have these - 2+in)

Other-
Dwarf Rainbows
Synodontis lucipinnis

Any other ideas are greatly welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Try the calvus and see what the results are.


----------



## fulu-1 (Oct 14, 2007)

i keep mine with a group of taiwan reef haps, with no issues at all


----------



## s.patelski (Nov 11, 2009)

My two Flamebacks are in with (10)Peacocks, (2)C. azureus, (2)Tramitichromis sp. "Intermedius", (1)N. leleupi (Orange), (2) syno cats, (3) Brushy nose pleco.

They will even kick butt in this set up.


----------



## s.patelski (Nov 11, 2009)

My two have spawn more than any other group in this tank. 125gal


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I have synodontis lucippinis in with my family group of Ruby Greens. They pretty much ignore each other, so I don't think they'd do the job of a dither. That said -- I wuv mine and heartily recommend them!!

Am also curious about the viability of adding a ruby green grouping. I'm toying with upgrading my tank and wondering what else could go with them.

The 40 gallon really does limit you in the long-term with peacocks. I have no experience with Tangs, so can't chime in.

What about Congo tetras?


----------



## shaguars7 (Apr 12, 2009)

well i know because most if not all vics females look so similar it would be hard to keep another vic in there if fry was to be kept that is. I have been toying pretty hard with the idea of having csome syno mutiies in with my ruby greens and really the only thing holding me back is the annitial cost of the 6 synos at 20 bucks a pop. I have been recently wondering myself if i could move an extra male or two into a community tank but fear crossbreeding with tram intermedius so i have not made the move and have ben struggling with a much less desired breeding ratio.


----------



## fish (Apr 25, 2003)

Calvus, Synodontis are egg/fry thieves. If your goal is to breed them, try a non-aggressive dither, you could try a Danio.


----------

